# FOTOSHOOTING - Sonntag 17.02 Waldkater Wennigsen 12.oo Uhr



## Brook (14. Februar 2008)

Leute, Freunde, Bekannte und Unbekannte,

am Sonntag kommt es WIRKLICH auf Köpfe an ... unser Haus- u. Hoffotograf wird Fotos für den wirklich wichtigen Deister-Zeitungsartikel aufnehmen. Auf das Bild kann jeder, der Fahrrad fährt ... mit oder ohne Fahrrad ist egal - hauptsache es werden VIELE.

Also, TERMIN:

*Wennigsen Waldkater
Sonntag 17.02
Uhrzeit 12.oo*

Abfahrt in Hannover HBF mit dem Zug: würde sagen um 11.3o wie immer. Ich könnte auch einige Leute mit dem Wagen vom Bahnhof mitnehmen, sollten diese einwenig zu Fuß wandern gehen wollten - fahre gern Auto ;-)

P.S.: Für die, die es noch nicht wissen ... es gibt Ärger im Deister - die Forst hat die Lust und Laune an jeglichem Fahrer abseits der Wege verloren. Auslöser war vor ein paar Tagen der Einbruch in den Mögbierstollen und dort vor der Tür liegende Holzbretter - die beim Bau eines "Shores", ganz in der Nähe, verwendet worden sind - der Erbauer ist bereits der Polizei bekannt. Der Forst und dem Stollenförderverein soll, auch mit Hilfe dieses Bildes, mitgeteilt werden ... das WIR BIKER helfen wollen, helfen vielleicht beim Rückbau dieses betreffenden Shores, aber unter Umständen auch bei Pflegeeinsätzen am Stollen, vielleicht auf dem in der Nähe liegenen "Trimm-dich-Pfad" ... bitte versucht die Aktion zu unterstützen und erscheint alle zahlreich.

Und mit ALLEN meine ich CCler, normale Fahrradfahrer, Freerider, Downhiller, Endurofahrer, Einradfahrer, Dreiradfahrer, Liege- u. Lastenradfahrer ... und keine Ahnung wer noch so über das Jahr verteilt immer mal wieder die Trails im und um den Deister nutzt + weiter gern nutzen würde!!!


----------



## der [email protected] (14. Februar 2008)

Super Sache. Werde auch ein paar Leuen bescheid sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (14. Februar 2008)

... DANKE ... ihr scheint zu verstehen worum es geht ... DANKE!!


----------



## Fh4n (14. Februar 2008)

Ich stärke euch/uns den Rücken mit der ganzen Hannoverbande!


----------



## Danno (14. Februar 2008)

Na dann geht ja mal in Wennigsen die post ab!
...lotsen müssten wir ja keinen vom bahnhof in wennigsen zum waldkater findet ja eigentlich JEDER.

Anschließende BIKEDEMO durch Wennigsen ?!?!


----------



## Brook (14. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich würde mit meinem Transporter auch ein paar Mal die Tour BAHNHOF - WALDKATER fahren können ... um ein paar Fussgänger an den Waldrand zu transportieren.


----------



## geq (14. Februar 2008)

bin dabei!


----------



## GloriousM (14. Februar 2008)

me too!


----------



## Simmel (14. Februar 2008)

Die BRAUNSCHWEIGER COAST GUARD wird auch mit einer Abteilung kommen. Geht es doch bei diesem Höhenzug um eines der wenigen Rückzugsgebiete wenn die Flut kommt.


----------



## Terror026 (14. Februar 2008)

die Bückeburger werden auch Sonntag zahlreich erscheinen


----------



## Brook (14. Februar 2008)

... wenn soooooo viele kommen - könnte ich ja ausschlafen und zu Hause bleiben. Nein, werd ja Fahrdienst machen und für eine Leiter (Weitwinkelobjektiv) sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terror026 (14. Februar 2008)

cool nimmste auch mein bike mit vom bahnhof aus?


----------



## slaine (14. Februar 2008)

bin da! mal schaun wen ich noch mobilisieren kann


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub die Wennigser werden Angst kriegen und geben uns gleich 10 Hektar zum legalen bauen!!!


----------



## Brook (15. Februar 2008)

Angst soll keiner haben müssen! Wichtig wäre auch für diesen Tag (und die Zukunft türlich auch), Freundlichkeit den restlichen Waldbenutzern gegenüber. Auch eine positive Mundpropaganda kann uns sehr weit nach vorne bringen. Bedeutet zum Beispiel:

- Auto den Weg nicht versperren
- nicht alle neben einander auf der Strasse fahren (BITTE)
- nicht im Weg stehen wenn ein Wagen auf dem Parkplatz durch will
- lieb und nett grüssen
- reden (ja - auch das können wir "Biker")
- die Leute vielleicht sogar offen ansprechen ... gucken werden sie sowieso


----------



## 1Tintin (15. Februar 2008)

Hi,
findet das Foto schiessen direkt am Waldkater um 12:00 statt?
dann schaffe ich es wohl zum Fototermin zu erscheinen!

Tintin
werd mein Brüderchen mit neuen Bikchen mitschleppen!


----------



## winx (15. Februar 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> findet das Foto schiessen direkt am Waldkater um 12:00 statt?
> dann schaffe ich es wohl zum Fototermin zu erscheinen!



Ja, direkt am Waldkater auf dem Parkplatz oder 'vor dem Wald'. Auf
Nachzügler wird natürlich gewartet. Der Zug aus Hannover kommt ja
auch erst um 12:00 in Wennigsen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Angst soll keiner haben müssen! Wichtig wäre auch für diesen Tag (und die Zukunft türlich auch), Freundlichkeit den restlichen Waldbenutzern gegenüber. Auch eine positive Mundpropaganda kann uns sehr weit nach vorne bringen. Bedeutet zum Beispiel:
> 
> - Auto den Weg nicht versperren
> - nicht alle neben einander auf der Strasse fahren (BITTE)
> ...



Hallo Brook,

ich finde deine Initiative prinzipiell sehr gut, nur etwas mehr Information würde guttun (deine erste Zeitungsstory ist ja so teils teils gelaufen)

Ich habe dazu einige Fragen:
1. welche Zeitungen kommen zu dem termin?
2. Was soll berichtet werden?
3. Was ist dein  Anliegen das du rüberbringen willst?
3. hast du auch Die Leute von Forst und Bürgermeister Meinicke eingeladen?

Meine Sorge ist: auseinandersetzungen und Statements,  für andere Leute sollte man nicht ohne deren Beteiligung in der Presse abziehen.
Wenn man soetwas macht *Musss *man alle beteiligten zusammenbringen damit jeder seinen Punkt darstellen kann und man sich austauschen kann um einen Kompromiss zu finden.

Wenn jetzt die Waldbesitzer und Förster das Gefühl haben ausgeschlossen zu sein und das wir Biker über die Presse jetzt versuchen sie unter Druck zu setzen geht der Schuss mit 90% iger Sicherheit nach hinten los und die Reaktion ist: "Jetzt erst recht, denen werden wir zeigen wem der Wald wirklich gehört".
Bitte, Bitte ladet auch die Waldbesitzer und den Bürgermeister (der unter 30 ist) ein!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (15. Februar 2008)

...wenn ich Brook richtig verstanden habe, soll wohl verdeutlicht werden, dass die auf dem Foto zu sehenden Bergfahrradfahrer bereit wären, gemeinsamen Kotau zu leisten und sich gleichzeitig von Vandalismus und überzogenen Bauarbeiten im Wald distanzieren. 

Imho wir dadurch niemend unter Druck gesetzt, allerdings wäre es gut, die Botschaft auch so griffig rüberzubringen, damit es nicht wie eine reine Truppenparade aussieht. 

Praktisch auch, wenn man den Forsteignern die Botschaft persönlich überbringen könnte,  die also dabei wären und das gütige Auge des Wennigser Jungbürgermeisters den Pakt segnete.

taxi


----------



## Brook (15. Februar 2008)

Wir haben mit allen möglichen Bikeshops gesprochen, der HAZ, der DLZ, dem Gemeinde - also weiss auch der JUNGE Bürgermeister bescheid, kann wohl aber leider zeitlich "so kurzfrist" nicht selbst kommen. Die "wirtschaftliche Interessengemeinschaft Wennigsen" und ausserdem noch das Reisebüro Cruising ... welches auch das Tourismusteam Wennigsen stellt. Ausserdem könnte es morgen (Samstag) noch einen weiteren Artikel geben ... mittlerweile sollten doch allerhand Leute über unser Treffen gehört haben. 

Laufen sollte das gesamte Treffen unter dem Motto: Treffen und FOTO inkl. Ideensammeln für das weitere freundliche MITEINANDER IM DEISTER.

Werde mich dann jetzt Richtung Hannover Markthalle in Bewegung setzen, dort treffen sich noch mal ein paar von uns - um noch ein paar Punkt für Sonntag durchzusprechen.


----------



## Edith L. (15. Februar 2008)

Wenn denn der Herr Bürgermeister schon nicht kann, dann fasst "Eure" Ziel doch kurz schriftlich zusammen und macht noch ne Unterschriftenaktion draus. Dürften ja einige zusammenkommen. Die kann man dann dem Bürgermeister oder dem Forstamt/Waldeigentümern etc im Original und den anderen Beteiligten ne Abschrift davon überreichen, eventuell mit dem Hinweis, wem das Original übergeben worden ist! Immer schön Öffentlichkeit herstellen, denn "wenn Du keinen Krach machst, dann wirst Du nicht gehört!"
Die Unterschriftenaktion kann auch nen paar Tage länger laufen, streckt die Geschichte dann etwas un d man verschiesst sein Pulver nicht gleich vollständig.  

Im Übrigen wirkt Schwarz auf Weiss immer besser als nur Schall und Rauch! 

Das Thema Deister hat immerhin überregionale Bedeutung!

Gruß aus Braunschweig!


----------



## Brook (16. Februar 2008)

Finde den Artikel der HAZ heute richtig gut ... aber, wer kann mir den aktuellen Artikel der DLZ zur Verfügung stellen - finde ihn im Netz nicht.


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Februar 2008)

Hi,
kommen wir auch ohne Bike mit aufs Foto?
Aus zeitlichen Gründen ist Biken heut nicht drin, aber wir würden trotzdem kurz zum Foto machen kommen, denn uns liegt es sehr am Herzen auch in Zukunft die Trails zu reiten.
Tintin


----------



## Brook (17. Februar 2008)

Klar ... werd auch ohne Bike kommen müssen ... 

HEY, heute müssen ALLE kommen, ob kurz zum Bike, um kurz mit aufs Bild zu kommen oder ... wenigstens für eine Unterschrift oder nur um KURZ zu gucken!!

Macht euch auf den WEG, Wetter is geil, die Aktion wichtig ... und der Parkplatz am Waldkater NOCH leer!


----------



## Janny (17. Februar 2008)

Moin, wollte nur kurz mal anmerken, dass der Deister auch ein überregionaler Anziehungspunkt für Mountainbiker ist. Wir kommen sicher so 5 bis 6 mal im Jahr vorbei. Und ich würde behaupten, das machen durchaus einige Leute aus dem Hamburger bzw. dem ganzen norddeutschen Raum. 

Falls Ihr also die Beliebtheit des Gebietes mit Unterschriftenaktionen oder ähnlichem belegen wollt, denkt auch an die Tagesgäste. Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal eine Umfrage im Forum starten, wer wie häufig zum Biken kommt.

Ansonsten volle Solidarität aus dem Norden.

Tschö
Jan


----------



## Brook (17. Februar 2008)

Bin ja schon wieder eine Weile zu Hause, hab mir bereits so meine Gedanken gemacht und will kurz zusammenfassen was passiert war + jetzt unter Umständen weiter passieren sollte.

Zualler Erst will ich mich bedanken bei all denen die fürs Foto am Waldkater auftauchen, mit uns redeten oder sich vielleicht schon auf den Unterschriftenlisten eingetragen haben - schade fand ich es, dass aber viele viele andere NICHT da waren, aber die werden vielleicht noch mal zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt die Chance dazu bekommen.

Genial gut fand ich auch die Idee, einfach nicht groß zu quatschen - sondern das Baumaterial einfach wieder zum Stollen zurückzutransportieren - DANKE auch dafür noch einmal!!

Gespannt bin ich natürlich auch auf die entstanden Bilder. Artikel werden wohl über unser Treffen morgen in den Zeitungen zu lesen sein ... was gilt es nun zutun?

- zuerst müssen wir dafür sorgen, dass die Unterschriftenlisten in jedem Bikeladen ausliegen (SICHTBAR)
- dann muss per Mundpropaganda dafür gesorgt werden, dass jeder seinen "Willi" unter eine der Listen setzt
- Verständnis für die Listen muss her
- dann wurde deutlich, dass wir ohne Landespolitik nicht viel Chancen im Deister haben werden
- Frage: wie waren die Namen der beiden Politiker aus dem Wennigser Raum?
- Anruf bei Herrn Noltemeyer mit der BITTE um ein Gespräch
- Anruf bei der Gemeinde (Herrn Pfalz) wegen einem Arbeitseinsatz auf dem von Gemeinde gepachten "Trimmdichpfad"
- Anruf bei den Vorsitzenden des "Skisportvereins Springe" wegen des Skiliftes inkl. der BITTE um ein persönliches Gespräch

Habe ich etwas vergessen ... dann sagt es ... ach, Herrn Felsen sollten wir die "Rückbauaktion" mitteilen, uns für sein kommen bedanken und unter Umständen weitere Hilfe anbieten - der gute Mann kam einwenig zu kurz und ging "einwenig früh" leider schon wieder.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2008)

kann jemand die Artikel von samstag scannen? Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2008)

Du könntest auch Listen zum Unterschreiben an die Auswärtigen versenden! Hier in BS könnte man eventuell Listen auch in Bikeshops auslegen!

Ne Deadline setzen und dann werden sie an Dich zurückgesandt!

Hurry up, damit nicht alsbald schon andere unangenehme Fakten schaffen!

In der Presse sollte man diese Unterschriftenaktion, die ja auch über den regionalen Bereich hinaus geht, ankündigen! Das wirkt!!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Februar 2008)

wäre unbedingt dabei gewesen, aber habe aufgrund von uni GAR keine zeit! montag und mittwoch klausuren! außerdem hab ich im moment kein fahrrad!

gruß
alex


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2008)

Die Namen der beiden Landtagsabgeordneten sind 
Gesine Meissner, FDP aus Wennigsen und Gabriele Kohlenberg, CDU aus Springe.
Was wollt Ihr denn auf dem Trimmdichpfad machen? Das Ding ist seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt worden und die "geräte" sind total vermodert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## winx (17. Februar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> kann jemand die Artikel von samstag scannen? Danke!!



Ich kenne nur einen Artikel von Samstag:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2008)

Achso, ich dachte, Samstag hätte es einen neuen gegeben. Aber morgen kommt dann ja wahrscheinlich das Foto...


----------



## winx (17. Februar 2008)

In der Calenberger gibt es morgen keinen Artikel mit Foto weil auf der Titelseite
kein Platz mehr für ein Foto war. Es wird allerdings die Tage noch einen anderen
Artikel mit Foto geben.


----------



## Brook (17. Februar 2008)

Am geilsten is das Bike ... direkt vor mir ... ;-)


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Februar 2008)

was ist denn das für eins?


----------



## Fh4n (18. Februar 2008)

alex m. schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eins?



Ein Specialized Gromhit. Sozusagen das Bighit für Kinder:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34374


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

